# Craigslist Scroll Saw Brag



## MaurerPower (Aug 14, 2016)

Woohoo! I think I got a really good deal on this. It's a dewalt 788 scroll saw plus a foot switch, and it was only $50! it runs like new; it just has a little surface rust. I already have a Craftsman scroll saw, but it vibrates A LOT (it will walk off my bench if it isn't bolted down). Normally I wouldn't brag, but I'm too excited about getting this saw haha.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Way to go! I'm thinking you have earned a, you suck. I never see good deals like that on craigslist in my area.


----------



## Grampjim (Nov 9, 2016)

Well done! I paid $350 for mine on CL about 4 years ago. I started with a Craftsman and would NEVER go back. You will love this saw!


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I'll say it was a deall! I haven't seen one quite that cheap, they usually are listed $250+.


----------



## MaurerPower (Aug 14, 2016)

I know! The last one I saw was about 300. I almost want to sell it and take the profit haha.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Dang, now I feel cheated….
I paid $150 for my nearly new DW788….

Yeah, you earned a "YOU SUCK!!!"


----------



## daddydave (Nov 29, 2016)

DadGumIt!! Been watchin' CL for a month, lowest I saw was $350. So just bought a new one. With that luck you had ought to go to the casino. Congrats!!!


----------



## RDan (Jan 14, 2012)

That is a great price, mine was $175 2 years ago with stand on the other side of WI. Love it, but still need to finish my shop relocation in the basement, so I can use it. Dan


----------



## Gittyup (Jan 16, 2013)

excellent score!


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

a craigslist scrollsaw brag gets a craiglist scollsaw deal "you suck." 

excellent deal! is it a type 1?
although the dewalt is smooth running, something to help make it smoother running is to bolt it to your workbench with some rubber between the saw and bench. I was quite surprised how doing that made such a difference.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

> So just bought a new one. With that luck you had ought to go to the casino. Congrats!!!
> 
> - daddydave


I think a better idea is to donate any savings to the TOM foundation- a non profit organization helping support the woodworking hobby for people named TOM in my shop.
and we have a new by law- anyone can call themselves TOM in TOMs shop.


----------

